# my first DA practice pics..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

had a go with the DAS-6 earlier today lads, the practise panel is from an alfa romeo (not sure what model) that was'nt in terrible conditon to start with tbh. before i started polishing i gave it a quick wash and clay to clean it up. then used a brush to add some swirls.
pics aren't great as i need alot of practise with my new LED torch..

before pics:



















out of my limited (ATM - more pads on way) selection, i went for a menzerna white compounding pad (i know its only for really bad defects but i wanted to try it) and four small blobs of menzerna PO85 RD 3.02 intesive polish:










i then taped up the panel to try and get a 50/50 pic, starting the polisher i spread the polish @ speed 1, then worked it @ speed 4 - 5 for about five minutes before steeping back to speed 1 - 2 until the residue went clear. then i buffed this off with an MF cloth, i would of refined this with PO85RD or PO106FF but i was doing this in a tiny shed on the floor as it was raining outside so i did'nt spend too long on it. this is my first go at a 50/50, be gentle guys...





































any comments or tips welcome


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great work mate, massive improvement!

You certainly gave yourself a challenge.

Now mess it up some more and get buffing :buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work there Kev!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys 
couple of questions though - is alfa paint considered quite hard - as i was using IP and a compounding pad with about five minutes working time, i was happy with the result but was expecting more - would refining with either PO85 RD or PO106FF on a LC finishing pad remove any more defects or just add gloss to the paint?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't know a lot about the menz range yet to try some, hopefully getting the sample pack for my birthday. Finishing pads tend to be very soft so wouldn't remove many, if any marks. It would just enhance the gloss and final finish of the paint.

Did my dads 156 months ago and i found the paint quite hard I expect it varies over the years though.

Don't quote me on any of this, I'd happily be corrected.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done mate, your definately a step ahead of me with practising with your scrap panels


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

adam87 said:


> Don't know a lot about the menz range yet to try some, hopefully getting the sample pack for my birthday. Finishing pads tend to be very soft so wouldn't remove many, if any marks. It would just enhance the gloss and final finish of the paint.
> 
> Did my dads 156 months ago and i found the paint quite hard I expect it varies over the years though.
> 
> Don't quote me on any of this, I'd happily be corrected.


thanks adam 



RobA3 said:


> Well done mate, your definately a step ahead of me with practising with your scrap panels


cheers Rob  only my third go with it too...


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Good 1st effort, that panel looks battered lol, so I guess ideal to see what can be achieved ! 

What torch did you go for in the end ? looks to light it up well


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking good so far - a huge improvement on old Alfa panel :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks good FD! I'm debating about buying one of these exact polishers... but I don't know if I'd get the use out of it...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*TAY* said:


> Good 1st effort, that panel looks battered lol, so I guess ideal to see what can be achieved !
> 
> What torch did you go for in the end ? looks to light it up well


cheers, i got the torch from here


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Modmedia said:


> Looks good FD! I'm debating about buying one of these exact polishers... but I don't know if I'd get the use out of it...


thanks, the kestrel is a nice machine - not too heavy as well. the one ive got is the original version with the side handle (it can be put on either side of the machine so its good for left and right handed users)


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Modmedia said:


> I'm debating about buying one of these exact polishers... but I don't know if I'd get the use out of it...


Hi Modmedia - DO IT...! :thumb: You will definitely get the use out of it for sure. :buffer:

You'll never look back. I dithered for ages before finally plunging and I'm so glad I did. The learning curve is steep but with the guides and help on this forum, a bit of practice and perseverance you will pick things up quickly. You can then apply your new found skills on not just your own car, but family and friends too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ what he said


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

You should try Menzerna Power Gloss S34A and Lake Country yellow pads:buffer:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work there, I think I should have tried on a scrap panel first before going straight onto my new car.. but I did get a good level of correction lol, when you going to try out the DA on your car?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Nice work there, I think I should have tried on a scrap panel first before going straight onto my new car.. but I did get a good level of correction lol, when you going to try out the DA on your car?


thanks Ed  not going to bother using it on my fiesta as i'm getting rid of it in a few months time i'm just keeping the protection topped up. will be DA'ing my Focus RS when i get one though


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Took the plunge myself today and now have a truck load of stuff coming from the boys at PB....oops...that's what happens when your wife leaves you home alone and goes on a residential training course...will have some first timer DA action going on on Saturday!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Stuhil said:


> Took the plunge myself today and now have a truck load of stuff coming from the boys at PB....oops...that's what happens when your wife leaves you home alone and goes on a residential training course...will have some first timer DA action going on on Saturday!!!


sounds good - don't forget the pics ive got more pads and polishes on the way from Alex @ serious performance as well :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks Ed  not going to bother using it on my fiesta as i'm getting rid of it in a few months time i'm just keeping the protection topped up. will be DA'ing my Focus RS when i get one though


Oooo very nice.. well you can always use the Fiesta as a practice .. any excuse to get out and do a good detail is always good .

When you get your RS and do a full detail make sure you do a write up and get lots of pics :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Oooo very nice.. well you can always use the Fiesta as a practice .. any excuse to get out and do a good detail is always good .
> 
> When you get your RS and do a full detail make sure you do a write up and get lots of pics :thumb:


cheers Ed, will do :thumb: (i'm planning to take a week off work to get it how i want it - paint the hubs, tart the engine bay up etc etc)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*more practise today..*

gave my new serious performance pads and polishes today, on a different scrap wing (i believe its from a corsa 'c')..
after a quick wash and clay, i added some swirls with a brush:










then i decided to try an SP orange light cut pad, with four small blobs of this polish on the pad:



















on with a piece of tape to get a 50/50 of sorts, the polsih was spread at speed two, worked at 4 - 5 then back to two until it went clear:










not perfect by any means, but for one 'set' with a light cutting pad and a finishing polish i was very impressed. 
after that i attacked the wing with a brush again, then added a piece of tape for another 50/50 shot, this time i used this polish on an SP polishing pad:



















worked in the same way as above - spread at speed two, worked at 4 - 5 then worked until clear on speed two:



















after a pass with another SP polishing pad and finishing polish again:




























overall i'm very pleased with these pads and polishes (so far) they are easy to use and don't seem to dust as much as the menzerna polishes i used on the alfa romeo wing in this thread. ive also got the serious performance 80mm pads to try yet, the 75mm backing plate i need is on the way so i'll update this thread again when ive tried them out 

kev


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work Kevin.Practice makes perfect:buffer::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks good kev i am scared to go near me car with one :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks chaps  Tom - i'll probably have to have some dutch courage before i use it on a car as well


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Nice one Kev! Serious Performance products are massively under-rated i think  I'm definately going to have to try some. How do you think the pads compare to say menz or sonus?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent job, they look very good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Excellent job, they look very good


thanks MG


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> Nice one Kev! Serious Performance products are massively under-rated i think  I'm definately going to have to try some. How do you think the pads compare to say menz or sonus?


cheers ed. the 150mm sp pads seem more user friendly than the menzerna ones (might be because the alfa romeo wing i used the menz ones on was harder paint than the corsa one i used the sp pads on..). ive also got the sp 80mm spot pads, but i have'nt used them yet - waiting for a 75mm backing plate from Alex, so i can't compare them to the 4" sonus ones i have yet. i'll update this thread when i have though  overall, the sp pads are great value for money and ideal for beginners on a tight budget :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

nice work on the black wing!!...really brought the flake out!!

I'd just go for it on the fiesta if I were you!!....whats the worst that could happen when your selling it anyway??

I've just jumped straight in at the deepend over the weekend!....I bought iains browns pc off him months ago but never had the bottle to use it until friday morning!!...I dont no what came over me!! lol....1 minute i was giving the s4 a quick wash....the next minute I were polishing a few light swirls out of the boot lid!....that went ok so I thought sod it and went over the whole car...3 days and plenty of hardwork later and its finnished off with two layers of dodo!!

Just take you time and be brave....and good luck!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanJon said:


> nice work on the black wing!!...really brought the flake out!!
> 
> I'd just go for it on the fiesta if I were you!!....whats the worst that could happen when your selling it anyway??
> 
> ...


cheers Ryan, the person interested in buying my fiesta (for his missus) might want to look after it anyway so DA'ing might come into it down the line. might have a go on my dads car though - problem is its silver so finding swirls are a going to be a pain..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sorry I've missed this thread up until now, Kev, but now I have I can say what a great job you've done, especially as it's your first go :thumb: Top results, bud 

I agree that the SP pads are underrated and the blue polishing and red finishing 150mm pads were the first machine pads I ever bought. The blue has long since gone to the great detailing workshop in the sky lol! but I still have the red finishing pad and it's as good as new still :thumb:

Keep up the good work, mate :buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Sorry I've missed this thread up until now, Kev, but now I have I can say what a great job you've done, especially as it's your first go :thumb: Top results, bud
> 
> I agree that the SP pads are underrated and the blue polishing and red finishing 150mm pads were the first machine pads I ever bought. The blue has long since gone to the great detailing workshop in the sky lol! but I still have the red finishing pad and it's as good as new still :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work, mate :buffer:


thanks Mark  i might be using it on mates car soon (Mitsi Colt) as its just had some bodywork and aparently is looking a bit tired - and its silver.. should be interesting


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Kev,

Looks like you've got some great results with your practice.

Since taking initial advice off you in February as I entered the 'detailing' world, I have enjoyed working up to and starting to use my DAS-6 (after DaveKG's course to give me confidence). Although I have not taken it to my car yet (beyond the bonnet which I did on the course and have kept it swirl free since by now doing my own two bucket wash), I have used it on my neighbour's lad 'white' 15 year old Corsa. What a difference with just one pass using Menzerna PO106FF(FA). Looks like new.

Right now I fancy buying an older car which is somewhat tarnished, spending a weekend practicing my machine polishing skills then selling it!

Enjoy the DAS-6 Kev and hope we meet up sometime.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> Looks like you've got some great results with your practice.
> 
> ...


thanks Clive  where abouts are you? would have to be in the new year as ive used up all my holiday at work


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks cracking mate, great 50/50. Didn't know you'd done some more!

Really made the flake stand out :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

adam87 said:


> Looks cracking mate, great 50/50. Didn't know you'd done some more!
> 
> Really made the flake stand out :thumb:


thanks adam


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks Clive  where abouts are you? would have to be in the new year as ive used up all my holiday at work


Kev,

I'm in Burton On Trent, Staffs, about 15 miles south of Derby. Bit of a trip but doable.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice work there mate 

Im thinking of buying this DA too.....

Do you buy your scrap panels or have them donated to you? 

I'd rather practise on something before i go all out on the car....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Y15HAL said:


> Nice work there mate
> 
> Im thinking of buying this DA too.....
> 
> ...


thanks muchly.  its a very nice machine to use, i get my scrap panels for nowt as theres a bodyshop on the same estate i work on (one of our customers actually) they don't charge me for them as they just end up in the skip otherwise


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

you lucky git! 

I'll see what happens.....dont really want to pay for panels, but at the same time, dont want to damage my own car.....decisions decisions!!! :S


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Y15HAL said:


> you lucky git!
> 
> I'll see what happens.....dont really want to pay for panels, but at the same time, dont want to damage my own car.....decisions decisions!!! :S


thanks  you could use it on your car straight away as long as you are careful and use the least abrassive pad/polish combo first but i would rather pay £10 or whatever for a scrap wing - just incase..


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info....

Fleabay is the way forward! (hopefully!)


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Kev

Nice to see someone else taking the bull by the horns and having a go!:thumb:

Nice work going on there with really good results. If you are like me, once you have had a go on a scrap pannel then it take some of the worry away when you have a go on your own car.

Good on ya

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Scotch said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Nice to see someone else taking the bull by the horns and having a go!:thumb:
> 
> ...


cheers Scotch  got to get a much practise as possible - the first car it gets used on will be a Focus RS when i get one


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

You have made a right decision by working on some scrap panels, i have done the same (polishing by hand only, but gave me confidence and knowledge  ).
Hope to see your new car done with DA in the near future 

see you.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JJ. said:


> You have made a right decision by working on some scrap panels, i have done the same (polishing by hand only, but gave me confidence and knowledge  ).
> Hope to see your new car done with DA in the near future
> 
> see you.


thanks JJ


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

I started on the car taking it slow and with the finishing pad and polish ... taking it very slow and kept checking my work.. did not do a 100% total finish but enough so that I can see a big change.

I have now had a play with a PD7 and its much better to know how much paint is there. has give me more confidence as i can see what I am working with 

Think its better to have a scrap/ test bit so you can make you own marks and see just how bad a mark you can remove


Will get one at some point so I can see just how far you can go 


Good work Kev and hope to see some pics when you get around to doing the car.

Just take it slow and keep checking your work if your not sure

Rich


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks richard


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a DAS but I'm really afraid of damaging my paint. Reading posts on this forum left me with the impression that everyone was born with polishing skills so it's great to see someone else is in the same boat as me!

Thanks for the post, you've given me the incentive to have a go :buffer:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if you do not have practice panels then its a question of reading the guides on here and then take it easy with the least abrasive pad/polish combo you have.

I had no practice panels and managed a good level of correction last year on a BMW so its all possible mate. :thumb:


----------

